# Combien d'installations par identifiant?



## keyser007 (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis en possession de 2 iphones (travail+perso) et mon amie en a également un.

Je souhaite savoir combien de fois je peux installer une App, en l'occurrence Tomtom, une fois achetée? J'utiliserai bien entendu le même identifiant, mais je voulais savoir ct possible.

Cordialement

Julien


----------



## Oizo (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Voici ce que dit Apple à ce sujet :



> Vous pouvez auto-télécharger du Contenu iTunes Auto-Livré ou télécharger du Contenu Eligible iTunes acheté précédemment à partir dun Compte sur un maximum de 10 Appareils Associés, sous réserve de ne pas dépasser la limite de 5 ordinateurs autorisés par iTunes.


----------

